# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Aicập

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*

Ai Cập , có tên chính thức là Cộng hòa Ả Rập Ai Cập, là một nước cộng hòa nằm ở phía bắc châu Phi, Trung Đông và tây nam châu Á. Nước này còn được người Việt trước thế kỷ 20 phiên âm là Y Diệp như trong sách Tây hành nhật ký của Phạm Phú Thứ. Những trận lụt đều đặn hàng năm mang theo nhiều phù sa của sông Nil, cùng với tình trạng bán cô lập do sự ngăn cách của sa mạc phía đông và phía tây, dẫn tới sự phát triển của một trong những nền văn minh vĩ đại nhất thế giới.


Nước Ai Cập được coi là lập quốc vào khoảng năm 3100 trước Công Nguyên bởi vị vua huyền thoại Menes, người đã cho xây thành Memphis và xâm lược Libya. Triều đại có nguồn gốc địa phương cuối cùng, được gọi là Vương triều thứ 30, đã sụp đổ trước sức tấn công của người Ba Tư năm 343 TCN và vị pharaoh người Ai Cập cuối cùng là Nectanebo II. Lúc ấy người Ai Cập đã đào nên nền móng đầu tiên của kênh Suez và nối liền Biển Đỏ với Địa Trung Hải. Sau đó, Ai Cập lần lượt bị cai trị bởi người Hy Lạp, La Mã, Đông La Mã (Byzantium) và một lần nữa bởi người Ba Tư. Chính người Ả Rập Hồi giáo đã đưa Đạo Hồi và tiếng Ả Rập tới Ai Cập trong thế kỷ thứ 7, và người Ai Cập dần tiếp nhận cả hai ảnh hưởng đó. Những vị quan cai trị Hồi giáo do khalip chỉ định ra nắm quyền kiểm soát Ai Cập trong ba thế kỷ tiếp sau. Những triều đại tự chủ bắt đầu với những tổng đốc cha truyền con nối từ năm 868. 


Ai Cập đạt đến tột đỉnh hùng mạnh với ba triều đại Fatimid (trải từ Ma Rốc đến Xy Ri), Ayyubid (thắng được liên quân các nước Tây Âu), và Mamluk (thắng được Mông Cổ và Tây Âu). Từ năm 1517 Ai Cập bị lệ thuộc vào đế quốc Ottoman của người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, rồi lại thêm ảnh hưởng của Pháp và Anh cho đến thế kỷ 20. Sau khi kênh đào Suez hoàn thành năm 1869, Ai Cập trở thành một đầu mối vận chuyển quan trọng của thế giới; tuy nhiên, nước này cũng có một gánh nặng nợ lần to lớn. Với lý do bảo vệ các khoản đầu tư của mình, Anh Quốc đã chiếm quyền kiểm soát chính phủ Ai Cập năm 1882, nhưng trên danh nghĩa vẫn nó vẫn thuộc Đế chế Ottoman cho đến tận năm 1914. Sau khi giành lại độc lập hoàn toàn từ tay Anh Quốc năm 1922, Nghị viện Ai Cập phác thảo và áp dụng một hiến pháp năm 1923 dưới sự lãnh đạo của nhà cách mạng nhân dân Saad Zaghlul. Từ 1924 đến 1936, người Ai Cập đã thành công trong việc lập ra một chính phủ hành pháp theo kiểu chính phủ Châu Âu hiện đại; được gọi là Cuộc thử nghiệm tự do Ai Cập. Tuy nhiên, người Anh, vẫn giữ một số quyền kiểm soát khiến chính phủ không có độ ổn định cần thiết. Năm 1952, một cuộc đảo chính quân sự buộc vua Farouk I, của chính thể quân chủ lập hiến, thoái vị nhường ngôi cho con trai là vua Ahmed Fouad II. Cuối cùng, nước Cộng hòa Ai Cập được tuyên bố thành lập ngày 18 tháng 6 năm 1953 với Tướng Muhammad Naguib là Tổng thống của nền cộng hoà. Từ 1958 đến 1961, Nasser tiến hành xây dựng một liên minh giữa Ai Cập và Syria được gọi là Cộng hòa Ả Rập Thống nhất. Ba năm sau cuộc Chiến tranh sáu ngày năm 1967, trong đó Ai Cập mất bán đảo Sinai vào tay Israel, Nasser chết và được Anwar Sadat kế vị. Cái tên Ai Cập vẫn được giữ
*
Đi khi nào?* 


Miền Bắc Cairo lúc nào cũng nóng như lửa từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8, nhất là Luxor và Aswan, có khi nhiệt độ lên đến 40 độ. Ở Cairo thì đầy nắng, bụi, ô nhiễm, tiếng ồn… khiến bất cứ ai đi dạo cảm thấy chẳng khác nào bị tra tấn. Mặc khác, mặt trời như thiêu đốt sẽ khiến mọi người muốn đi tránh nóng ở bãi biển Nam Sinai, mũi Alexandrian của Biển Đỏ - lúc này ai muốn đến đây thì đều vất vả khi tìm phòng nghỉ.
Khi đến tham quan những nơi như Luxor, mùa đông là thời gian thoải mái nhất. Cairo không mấy dễ chịu, trời lúc nào cũng u ám và giá lạnh vào ban đêm, trong khi đó ở bờ biển Alexandria, vùng Địa Trung Hải thì mưa nhiều, gây lũ lụt, đường phố bị lún. Ngay cả bãi biển Sinai hơi lạnh nếu tắm nắng vào tháng 1. Từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5 hay tháng 9 đến tháng 11 là thời gian tốt nhất để thụ hưởng ấm áp.
Phần lớn những ngày lễ tôn giáo hay lễ quốc gia của Ai Cập không làm gián đoạn kế hoạch du lịch một cách nghiêm trọng. Vào lễ Ramadan của người Hồi giáo, rất nhiều quán hàng đóng cửa, các quán bar thì nghỉ hoàn toàn. Nhiều công ty, văn phòng cũng làm việc cầm chừng.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Đi những đâu?*

Đến Ai Cập không thể bỏ qua những địa danh sau


Kim Tự Tháp: Là một trong 7 kỳ quan cổ đại. Được xem như một trong những công trình xây dựng lớn nhất của con người.*Bảo tàng Ai Cập:* đến và cảm nhận nền văn minh Ai Cập cổ đại thông qua nghệ thuật, văn hóa, xã hội, tôn giáo được thể hiện qua những hiện vật được trưng bày trong Viện Bảo tàng Ai Cập và những di tích lăng mộ của Pharaoh.*Đền Luxor và và khu vực bờ Tây bên kia sông Nile:* đền nằm trong thành phố Luxor, Trung Đông của Ai Cập, bên sông Nile. Ngôi đền cổ có diện tích lớn xây dựng từ thế kỷ 14.*hung lũng của các vị Hoàng đế:* Tại đây, các nhà khảo cổ không ngừng tìm thấy di chỉ của các lăng mộ Hoàng đế và Hoàng hậu Ai Cập cổ đại.*Thư viện Alexandria:* Thư Viện Hoàng Gia Alexandria, cũng gọi là Thư Viện Lớn hay Thư Viện Alexandria tại thành phố Alexandria, Ai Cập, đã từng là thư viện lớn nhất thế giới.Đền Abu Simbel


Abu Simbel là một một khu khảo cổ bao gồm hai ngôi đền lớn tạc từ đá nằm tại phia Nam Ai Cập, về phia Tây hồ Nasser và khoảng 290 km phia Tây Nam của Aswan. Ngoài các vách tường ở sân trong, bên ngoài và một ngôi nhà thờ Mặt Trời nhỏ, toàn bộ ngôi đền đều được tạc từ đá rắn. Nhờ vào sự hẻo lánh và vững chãi, ngôi đền được bảo quản tốt, bất chấp nước trong đập Aswan dâng cao. Chiếm cả mặt tiền là bốn pho tượng khổng lồ của nhà vua, cao khoảng 22 m trong khi lối vào giữa các tượng dẫn đến một loạt các phòng trong khoét sâu vào trong vách đá.

Khi đã tham quan xong những địa danh mang tính chất lịch sử, đừng bỏ lỡ những cảnh quan sau:

*Những Resort Biển Đỏ tại bán đảo Sinai*, bao gồm Dahab, Hurghada, Sharm El Sheikh. Biển Đỏ là nơi thích hợp để lặn biển nhất thế giới.*Toàn bộ khu vực Sinai:* Ở Sinai có rất nhiều địa danh nổi tiếng, những bãi biển tách biệt với các túp lều nhỏ ẩn mình, hay leo núi Sinai.Sa mạc phía Tây và Oases.*Alexandria:* Nơi đây có rất nhiều điểm tham quan thú vị và bộ sưu tập sách hết sức hoành tráng của Alexandria.


Thành phố Alexandria.
*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*


Có rất nhiều cách để đến Ai Cập, tình trạng liên kết giữa Cairo và các thành phố Châu Âu khác khá tốt. Nên mua một tour du lịch bao gồm cả phiếu khách sạn nghỉ ngơi có thể rẻ và tốt hơn đặt vé máy bay độc lập, nếu chỗ nghỉ ngơi không như ý muốn, bạn có thể bỏ phiếu. Chuyến bay từ các nước khác đến Ai Cập khá đắt tiền nên tốt nhất là đi từ Châu Âu, vì vé máy bay ở châu Âu đến Ai Cập khá rẻ.
Hãng hàng không quốc gia của Ai Cập là EgyptAir, Air Sinai cũng kết nối tốt tại Ai Cập. Phần lớn du khác đến Ai Cập phải đi qua Cairo, dù số người đến Alexandria, Luxor, Aswan, Hurghada (Al-Ghardaka), Marsa Alam and Sharm el-Sheikh ngày càng có chiều hướng gia tăng. Những sân bay đó có một số hãng hàng không nhỏ và các công ty hợp đồng trực tiếp liên kết với châu Âu.


Còn nhiều cách đến Ai Cập từ châu Phi và Trung Đông, kể cả xe bus từ Israel thông qua Gulf của Aqaba hay vùng mũi Bắc của dãy Gaza, hoặc phà từ Jordan, Ả Rập Saudi và Kuwait.
Hệ thống giao thông công cộng và tư nhân ở Ai Cập khá tốt. Các hãng hàng không trong nước bảo đảm bay khá nhanh, mặc dù bạn cần có nhiều tiền và một ít thời gian. Những hệ thống giao thông khác như xe bus, tàu lửa, tàu thủy hay thậm chí là lạc đà, lừa và ngựa.

Nếu bạn yếu sức khỏe, có thể không thích hợp đi xe bus hay xe lửa, nhưng đó là những cách tốt nhất để gặp gỡ người bản xứ, cảm giác được văn hóa Ai Cập. Dịch vụ xe bus hầu như có mặt khắp mọi tỉnh thành ở Ai Cập và 5000 km đường ray xe lửa cũng kết nối mọi thành phố từ Aswan đến Alexandria.


Bạn cũng có thể đón taxi đi lại từ ngoại ô đến thành thị. Những loại xe truyền thống như Peugeot 504s, tuy nhiên xe bus nhỏ của Toyota cũng nổi tiếng, họ tập trung đón khách ở các trạm xe lửa hay xe bus. Tài xế đợi đến khi đủ người mới khởi hành. Nếu bạn muốn gia nhập vào dân chúng và tự lái xe, có thể dễ dàng thuê xe ở khách sạn và sân bay. Nhưng những ai quá nhát gan thì khuyên đừng bao giờ chọn cách này. 

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Mua sắm, giá cả*


Nếu bạn chuẩn bị ở một khách sạn rẻ hay nhà nghỉ, ăn thức ăn lề đường thì cần 15USD/ ngày. Hãy hạn chế bạn ở một địa danh lịch sử và đi các chuyến xe lửa hạng ba. Chi phí chính cho du khách đến Ai Cập là phí đi lại và tiền vé vào cửa. Vé vào Bảo tàng Ai Cập ở Cairo khoảng 10 USD, kèm theo vé vào Phòng xác ướp Hoàng gia. Giá rượu cũng khá cao, nhất là rượu tăng lực hay rượu ngoại nhập.

Phải cảnh giác móc túi ở các địa danh du lịch, đừng bỏ tiền vào túi sau. Một số ngân phiếu du lịch nổi tiếng được ưu đãi ở mọi nơi. American Express, Visa, MasterCard, JCB hay thẻ châu Âu Eurocards được chấp nhận ở nhiều cửa hàng và các khách sạn.

Tại các khách sạn và nhà hàng áp dụng thuế dịch vụ 12%, thuế mua bán cũng phải nộp 7%. Thêm vào đó, có thể bạn sẽ phải trả thêm thuế từ 1 – 4% cho các tiện nghi khác, nên có khả năng bạn sẽ cần phải trả 23% thuế cộng thêm vào giá cả chính thức nếu bạn nghỉ ở các khách sạn trung bình đến cao cấp.

Việc mặc cả là một phần cuộc sống tại Ai Cập và hầu như mọi thứ đều có thể thương lượng. Từ phòng nghỉ qua đêm, bữa ăn trưa ở quán lề đường hay thuê tàu đi trên sông Nile. Có một vài quy tắc trong việc trả giá mà bạn cần tuân thủ như đừng bao giờ đưa ra một giá mà bạn không chuẩn bị để trả, trước khi mặc cả hãy nghĩ đến giá thật sự, bạn cứ từ từ suy nghĩ, không ai cưỡng ép bạn phải mua bất cứ thứ gì đâu.

Ai Cập sử dụng đơn vị tiền tệ là Pound.

1 Egyptian pound = 0.179549 đô la Mỹ
*
Giá cả một vài món hàng*

Vé xem phim: 20 PoundVé xe bus trung tâm: 0.25 PoundBữa ăn giá rẻ tại nhà hàng: 15 Pound.1 tách cà phê: 2 Pound1 lít dầu: 1.35 PoundVé vào viện bảo tàng: 20 PoundVé xe bus cao cấp tại Cairo: 2 PoundPhòng khách sạn trung bình từ 15 Pound đến 250 Pound.Thức ăn từ 12 Pound đến 50 Pound.
*
Lưu ý khác*


Ai Cập là thiên đường mua sắm, nhất là khi bạn có hứng thú với các món quà lưu niệm hay vật trưng bày mang phong cách Ai Cập. Ghi nhớ dù hàng hóa cao cấp cũng nên mặc cả. Những món hàng nên mua tại đây: đồ cổ, thảm, chăn mền, vải sợi và quần áo, đồ khảm, trang sức, hàng da, nước hoa, gia vị...

Vệ sinh ở Ai Cập không mấy đạt tiêu chuẩn, tùy vào từng nơi. Số du khách bị nhiễm khuẩn khá cao, nhớ đem theo thuốc trong thời gian du lịch để phòng ngừa trước.

Ai Cập là quốc gia an toàn và thân thiện để du lịch. Đàn ông Ai Cập hay khen tặng phụ nữ, đừng quá phòng thủ họ vì họ chỉ đơn giản là khen tặng mà thôi..

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## canon

làm mình liên tưởng đến truyện nữ hoàng ai cập, cảnh đẹp thật đấy :X

----------


## Shinichi1412

Ai Cập bây giờ đẹp quá
nhìn vừa cổ đại vừa hiện đại

----------


## pigcute

CHưa được tận mắt thấy kim tự tháp  :cuoi1: 
tương lai phải làm 1 chuyến đến AC cho thỏa lòng đam mê mới được

----------


## lunas2

nhìn kim tự tháp ở ngoài thì chả có j đặc biệt... bên trong thì có j k ta

----------


## h20love

Ai Cập, nơi nổi tiếng với các kim tự tháp

----------

